# Christmas at Euro Disney



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Were heading back out to Euro Disney on 23/12/. We will once again stay in the car park. However this cold weather here has got me a little scared. Has anyone camped in the disney car park over christmas. What has it been like? Any recomendations on what to do and what not to do would be great. I intend on leaving the heating on most of the time. I have asked the question on another thread and have been advised to leave the waste water tap open with a bucket underneath. Any other advise to help with water freezing issues would be greatly appreiated.


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

We are hoping to go between Christmas and New Year, although if weather stays like this then we will have no hope of getting out of the village even! 

Had to postpone trip from Oct half term due to family illness, so hope not to disappoint the kids again! Must admit to being a little worried now though as to whether we have made the right decision and being tucked up at home in the warm seems suddenly lots more appealing! 

We had fab break in New Forest at same time last year and arrived back home safely just in time, as snow started 20 mins after pulling onto our drive and stayed for some time after.

Does anyone have experience of staying over on Disney car park at this time of year, as well as opinions as to whether or not travelling in France is likely to be ok from the tunnel? We had been planning to use camp sites in October, although of course now all closed!

Fingers crossed we don't have a white Christmas and that this bout of bad weather will qualify as our annual quota!


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Were travelling across on the ferry. Does anyone know if the roads will be okay? Im really looking forward to it but I would love some advice from anyone who has been out there over christmas.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We've 'done' Disneyland Paris twice with the grandchildren around Christmas and both times it was perishing cold. However, that's not to say that it will be the same for you as weather is weather and no one can predict it that far in advance.

They have a heated washroom block there so water and toilet disposal is taken care off. The only other advise I would give it to make your gas propane.

Ron


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Blimey it was cold.....*

Hi Raf
We did Disney Paris last Xmas - 24th to 27th and it was brilliant!
However, we were warned it gets a bit cold there  so we played safe and booked into Paris est Camping which is about 15/20mins away.

I'm glad we did as it was VERY cold indeed and the electric hook up, as well as the VERY heated toilet and shower block at the campsite made it all the more enjoyable. Wife and daughter in particular are not great fans of the cold.
Not cheap as I recall - £30 a night I think - but what price for a happy family.....   
www.campingparis.fr should give you details
It was a bit strange leaving the shower blocks so lovely and warm and then sliding down the slopy the pavement outside on the sheet ice back to MH! 8O

We made sure we had the right gas (orange bottles) and a couple of fan heaters too.

As far as Disney was concerned it's a fabulous time to go. Be prepared for it to be busy on Xmas Eve and Xmas Day though.
To help with the inevitable queuing, I also bought some extra "Fast Pass" tickets off of eBay before we went, so you can "book" a number of rides in advance at the same time (if that makes sense!?) 
Assuming it is still the same you can only book a time ahead for one ride with your entry ticket, and not book another with it until your previous booking time has gone.

Have a great time .. we'd do it again!
Let us know how you get on (whether you car park or campsite it)

Hope this helps
john


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 
we did last year - set off on 23rd on eurotunnel roads out of calais were a bit dodgy but better as we travelled to paris 

stayed on the car park for 4 nights 
we have alde heating system and used our 13kg bottle and had to switch to our 11kg - but that was with the heating left on all day and night on low 

it was cold but you hardly noticed if you were well wrapped up and had the right clothing on 

kids were so excited they never bothered 
an absolutely fantastic expereince at christmas 

christmas eve was the quietest day 
xmas day and boxing day v busy but never really waited too long once we got the hang of using the fast pass system etc 

toilet block warm but no showers available in the winter 
no problem using generators 

plenty of space to park and only 2 mins from track that takes you into park 

would definately go again over xmas and stay on the car park 
train also runs direct into paris from park 

you can now use tesco vouchers euro disney as well as eurotunnel


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Really helpful info and thanks to Raf for asking same questions as I was about to myself! 

Responses have prompted me to look into Paris est Camping (thanks John!), as sites I had been considering are now all closed. Otherwise looks like plenty of gas needed and might even consider buying a generator then. Our MH is very quick to dump water automatically unless the heating is kept on, so no choice about maintaining temperatures. Surprised to hear there are no showers at this time of year at Disney and that could well influence choice for me!

That's all supposing we can ever get the van off our drive of course, as currently a good 2ft of snow and no way we will venture out if things don't improve this end, never mind conditions in France. We booked tunnel ages ago with Tesco points and would sooner forego the booking than risk these conditions. Don't think I dare ask to reschedule booking again as they have been really helpful already and moved booking from Oct half term, when we had to postpone due to serious family illness. We've had a rough few months and could really use the break now though, so fingers crossed!

Many thanks!

Janet


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Janet

I camped in the Disney car park for 6 nights with the wife and three children over October half term. I had my generator with me and would fire this up in the mornings for a couple of hours. It allowed us to use things like the toaster plus gave the batteries a little top up at the same time. I have read on here somewhere that the showers are reopened over the christmas rush but I guess I shall have to wait and find out. 

I did think about using a campsite in October but decided against it after speaking to friends who had been before. Im really glad we stayed in the car park as we could come and go as we pleased. With a campsite I dont think we would have had this freedom. We would go into the parks at around midday for a few hours and then head back to the camper for something to eat and a little break as the park would be extremely busy during the day. After a couple of hours rest we would head back for the evening parades and some rides as the park was alot quieter in the evenings. 

My only concern this time round is the weather. Once again I will use the genny in the mornings and leave the heating on low all day so we can maintain a reasonable temperature in the van.

Were all really looking forward to it again and just cant wait to go. Bring it on.


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

By the time you read this Raf, I really hope you have enjoyed a good and safe trip! Sorry for not picking up yr msge sooner, but circumstances have meant I have been without internet access for a while.

Must say that your suggestion re the genny sounds a good one and we were thinking of purchasing one. Unfortunately though, with the amount of snow and ice we have here at moment, I have wimped out and decided to postpone trip until Easter. It just feels too cold to enjoy the experience and friends in our road are currently delayed in returning from Disney too (and they stayed in comfort of a warm hotel!). Even the kids seemed relieved when I told them, so hopefully 3rd time lucky and an Easter break will now be achievable!

Would really be interested in learning whether or not any of the rides are closed due to the weather upon your return? Seeems no news on the Disney web site, although can't imagine how everything can be kept open. When we were there in summer a few years ago, there were some rides closed even then due to heavy rain. 

In support of Eurotunnel - they have now rescheduled our travel plans twice, without any quibble or fee. Very impressed, given that we only booked with Tesco vouchers anyway!

Safe trip and return!

Janet


----------

